# Man confronts NBC News correspondent Shaquille Brewster on live TV during Ida coverage



## Melaninme (Aug 31, 2021)

Man confronts NBC News' Shaquille Brewster on live TV during Ida coverage
					

"Like the consummate professional, he did not let someone intimidate him from doing his job," MSNBC President Rashida Jones said.




					www.nbcnews.com
				






I can't!  I can't!


----------



## OhTall1 (Aug 31, 2021)

"Report accurately!"?  About the weather?


----------



## SoniT (Aug 31, 2021)

People are crazy.


----------



## chocolat79 (Sep 1, 2021)

SoniT said:


> People are crazy.


And getting crazier.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Sep 1, 2021)

I am glad he was ok but the comments had me hollering one guy was like we would have been fighting on msnbc live  

my natural instinct would have kicked in I never understand these videos with people not taking a defensive stance


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Sep 1, 2021)

Man sought for MSNBC reporter attack in Miss. nearly caused ‘environmental disaster’ in Ohio​





Benjamin Dagley of Wooster, Ohio, is wanted in connection with assaulting a reporter covering Hurricane Ida.(Gulfpoint Police Department)
By WLBT.com Staff and Gray News staff
Published: Sep. 1, 2021 at 6:09 AM CDT|Updated: 1 hours ago





GULFPORT, Miss. (WLBT) - An Ohio man who is accused of attacking a TV reporter in Gulfport, Mississippi on Monday morning has a criminal past, WLBT reported.
In August of 2017, Benjamin Dagley of Wooster, Ohio, drilled holes into tanks of dangerous chemicals, including hydrochloric acid, sending one person to the hospital, according to a report from_Cleveland.com_, 
The crime took place at Cleveland Plating, a business Dagley once owned.
According to police, Dagley’s drilling holes into the tanks of sodium cyanide, hydrochloric acid, yellow chromate, ferrous chloride and sulfuric acid risked a potential environmental disaster.
ADVERTISEMENT


Employers told police that Dagley “knew what he was doing” when he released the chemicals into the air.
A 27-year-old security guard who discovered the leaks was taken to the hospital for potential cyanide poisoning.
Two months after the incident, Dagley was charged with misdemeanor assault after he once again broke into Cleveland Plating with two accomplices.
Once inside, he allegedly yelled at a security guard, slammed a door into their knee and then punched them in the mouth.
ADVERTISEMENT

Dagley pleaded guilty in 2018 in the case and sentenced to five years of probation and 30 days in jail; instructed to undergo anger management; and ordered to pay a fine and restitution
He is now on the run, accused of attacking an MSNBC reporter covering Hurricane Ida live on the air.
Dagley is charged with two counts of simple assault, one count of disturbing the peace and one count of violation of emergency curfew.
One of the conditions of his Ohio probation was restriction of travel, so Ohio authorities have been alerted, WOIO reported.
ADVERTISEMENT

Authorities say Dagley is no longer on the Mississippi Gulf Coast and is believed to be traveling in a white 2016 Ford F150.
The reporter Dagley attacked, Shaquille Brewster, tweeted moments after the incident that he and his team were “all good.”


----------



## OhTall1 (Sep 1, 2021)

Sounds like the male version of a Karen.  On the lam, generically in the wrong but can't stay in his lane once he passes a black dude minding his own business.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Sep 1, 2021)

NSFW - Language


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Sep 1, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> NSFW - Language


Real tears   who are those guys? That’s my type of humor


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Sep 1, 2021)

I wish SNL or some other comedy sketch show was on right now. The next scene would’ve been that guy getting a beat down.


----------



## SoniT (Sep 1, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> NSFW - Language


Thats funny! I love Double Toasted. I watch their movie reviews on YouTube.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Sep 1, 2021)

SoniT said:


> Thats funny! I love Double Toasted. I watch their movie reviews on YouTube.


I been rolling with them nearly as long as I've been on this board. They used to be Spill.com and did the funniest animated movie reviews but ended up losing the rights to everything so they changed to the Double Toasted format.  A lot of the gifs that used to be in my signature came from their animated film reviews.  The archives are fun to watch.
@CarefreeinChicago


----------



## OhTall1 (Sep 3, 2021)

Man Who Confronted Reporter During Live Shot Taken Into Custody by U.S. Marshals​Benjamin Eugene Dagley faces two counts of simple assault, one count of disturbing the peace and one count of violating an emergency curfew.​By
Genetta M. Adams

Today 2:27PM





Screenshot: NBC News

A man who confronted a news reporter while he was just trying to do his damn job was taken into custody by the U.S. Marshals in Ohio on Thursday.

The man, who we affectionately dubbed “Wallace” before he was identified as Benjamin Eugene Dagley, was arrested by members of the U.S. Marshal Service’s violent fugitive task force as he was leaving a shopping plaza in Dayton, Ohio. He faces two counts of simple assault, one count of disturbing the peace and one count of violating an emergency curfew, the Mississippi’s Gulfport Police Department said, according to the New York Times.

Wal—, I mean Dagley was caught in 4K parking his white pickup truck, hopping out and running towards NBC journalist Shaquille Brewster as the reporter was doing a live shot on the impact of Hurricane Ida in Mississippi on MSNBC.

Here’s what happened next, per the Times:




> Mr. Dagley can be seen stepping out of his truck and running toward Mr. Brewster, who pauses and says, “I think we even have a random person going around.”
> “You’re reporting this accurately, right?” Mr. Dagley says.
> Mr. Brewster shifts so that the water is his backdrop and continues to speak to the camera. Mr. Dagley can be heard yelling in the background, though it is unclear what he is saying, and he is not visible in the shot.
> A few seconds later, the scene appears to escalate.
> ...



As we previously reported, no one knows what Dagley was doing in Mississippi as he was already on probation in Ohio. In 2017, Dagley pleaded guilty to vandalism, inducing panic and attempted assault after he was arrested for drilling holes in chemical tanks that could have led to an environmental disaster, according to WLBT. In addition to the charges related to Dagley’s white boy summer exploits in Mississippi, the Cuyahoga County Sheriff’s Department in Ohio also may like a word as his probation officer requested an arrest warrant, accusing Dagley of violating his probation by traveling without permission, according to the Times.

Anyone who has seen those Tommy Lee Jones movies about the U.S. Marshals knows they are not to be trifled with, but it turns out the arrest was light work as they were able to gather this fool up since he was still driving the white truck with the Ohio tags.

“This violent fugitive was attempting to flee from his charges in Gulfport but the swift work of our task force members resulted in a timely arrest,” Pete Elliott, the U.S. marshal for the Northern District of Ohio, said in a statement, the Times notes.

Brewster, who was the consummate professional throughout the ordeal, said in an Instagram post that he was “overwhelmed by the love and support” after “the wildest moment I’ve had on air.”

“Our team joked about it afterwards, but it was without a doubt as scary for us as it was for you all watching,” he said, according to the Times. “While that one report was interrupted, we were right back up in the next hour and will continue reporting as we are here to do.”


----------



## nysister (Sep 3, 2021)

Keep this thug locked up.


----------

